# Hollywood Hank



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Da ich ja gerne der Buffed-Community zu einem besseres Musikgeschmack verhelfen will, mache ich mal einen Thread zu Hank auf, vielleicht kennt ihn ja auch schon einer. 

War letztes Jahr ein Geheimtip, hat einiges auf Kasten, sowohl lyrisch als auch technisch.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

der übliche battleraprotz wie immer von dir :/


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Das ändert aber nichts an seinen Kompetenzen. Auch wenn du ihn nicht magst, musst du zugeben, dass er ziemlich sauber flowt.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der spricht mich absolut garnicht an.
Kann nicht ordentlich reden, hat eine, für Rap, schlechte Stimme und hab ich schon erwähnt, dass er sich nicht ordentlich artikulieren kann?

Davon mal abgesehen, das der Herr Takti allem Kompetenz zuschreibt, dass er hört und alles andere ja nur Kommerz und/oder Dunnschiss ist, 
denke ich, dass die eindeutige Ablehnung vor allem dir und deiner Musik gegenüber, die du hier postest, Bände spricht.

Bleibt nurnoch zu sagen: 42.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Nicht artikulieren? Wie kommst du denn dadrauf? Und die Stimme ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Nicht artikulieren? Wie kommst du denn dadrauf?



1. Der Text.
2. Die Reime - die sind echt einfach grottenschlecht ... wirklich. Und ich hab das neutral betrachtet.
3. Er kann nicht rappen, er verhaspelt sich fast, oder nuschelt. Klingt grausam.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Was soll an seinen Texten und seinen Reimen schlecht sein? Und technisch hat er einiges drauf, keine Ahnung wie du zum Ergebnis kommst, dass er nicht rappen kann.  Deiner Meinung nach kann wohl Savas auch nicht flowen.


----------



## Scharamo (18. Januar 2010)

Ich höre ja auch gerne mal was von Bushi und Co. aber das... ist MÜLL!

Xzibit!


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2010)

Jetzt echtmal nix gegen den TE aber ich frag mich was der hier will, er postet konstant Videos die von 70% der buffed.de User als schlecht bewertet werden, daraufhin benutzt er Wörter wie "Kompetenz", "Eloquent" und co kg. um intelligent und gebildet zu wirken (was er ja evtl auch ist!) und stellt seine eigene Meinung über andere. Takti: du bist nicht das mass der Dinge, du hast weder Musik studiert noch sonstwas, Musik ist und bleibt Geschmacksache also sollte man von Musik auch immer subjektiv und nicht objektiv bewerten und nicht seine eigene Meinung als Tatsache hinstellen...

Aber du wirst es wohl nie begreifen, oder du willst schlicht und einfach nur provozieren...

Der Typ da oben geht für mich in die selbe Richtung wie all die anderen Helden, nur das der sogar noch musikalisch schlecht ist dazu...


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Jetzt echtmal nix gegen den TE aber ich frag mich was der hier will, er postet konstant Videos die von 70% der buffed.de User als schlecht bewertet werden, daraufhin benutzt er Wörter wie "Kompetenz", "Eloquent" und co kg. um intelligent und gebildet zu wirken (was er ja evtl auch ist!) und stellt seine eigene Meinung über andere. Takti: du bist nicht das mass der Dinge, du hast weder Musik studiert noch sonstwas, Musik ist und bleibt Geschmacksache also sollte man von Musik auch immer subjektiv und nicht objektiv bewerten und nicht seine eigene Meinung als Tatsache hinstellen...
> 
> Aber du wirst es wohl nie begreifen, oder du willst schlicht und einfach nur provozieren...
> 
> Der Typ da oben geht für mich in die selbe Richtung wie all die anderen Helden, nur das der sogar noch musikalisch schlecht ist dazu...


Alles gesagt.


Viele Threads in diesem Unterforum sind von dir, lieber Vernichter. Da ist ja soweit auch nichts einzuwenden. Aber du postest hier Sachen, von Künstlern und Genren, von denen wir ja sowieso keine Ahnung haben, sollem den ganzen dann aber wenigstens Kompetenz zuschreiben, wenn wir es schon nicht mögen. Aber klar, alle die von dir geposteten Künstler haben Kompetenz und ich habe 0 Ahnung.

Was erwartest du bitte in solchen Threads, wenn wir doch sowieso alle keine Ahnung haben. Willst du dann deine Bestätigung haben, dass solch niveauvolle Musik "kompetent" ist?




Edit schreit noch in den Raum: Ich lass mir von dir sowieso nicht zu einem "besseren" Musikgeschmack verhelfen, indem ich mir, sorry, wenn ich das so sage, von dir solchen Müll eintrichtern lasse. Mein Geschmack gefällt mir so wie er ist. Ist ja auch meiner. Und da ändert auch kein Takti oder Hollywood Hank was dran.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Jetzt echtmal nix gegen den TE aber ich frag mich was der hier will, er postet konstant Videos die von 70% der buffed.de User als schlecht bewertet werden, daraufhin benutzt er Wörter wie "Kompetenz", "Eloquent" und co kg. um intelligent und gebildet zu wirken (was er ja evtl auch ist!) und stellt seine eigene Meinung über andere. Takti: du bist nicht das mass der Dinge, du hast weder Musik studiert noch sonstwas, Musik ist und bleibt Geschmacksache also sollte man von Musik auch immer subjektiv und nicht objektiv bewerten und nicht seine eigene Meinung als Tatsache hinstellen...
> 
> Aber du wirst es wohl nie begreifen, oder du willst schlicht und einfach nur provozieren...
> 
> Der Typ da oben geht für mich in die selbe Richtung wie all die anderen Helden, nur das der sogar noch musikalisch schlecht ist dazu...


Man muss Musik nicht studieren, es reicht schon wenn man sie aufmerksam hört und sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt. Würde euch auch mal gut tun, ist gar nicht so schwer. Und schon werdet ihr über das lachen, was ihr früher so toll fandet und werdet Musik auf einem ganz anderen Level erleben. Und Musik ist solange Geschmackssache, bis man anfängt, Bullshit zu erzählen, weil man keine Ahnung hat. Wer schlechten Metal wie Trivium hören will, soll doch, ab er soll nicht erzählen, wie verdammt guten Metal sie machen. Es ging mir immer nur um die objkektive Bewertung von Musik.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

ich such nur noch die ignofunktion des forums dann muss ich mir son dreck nie wieder antun Oo


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf die 99%? Du scheinst vieles verpasst zu haben.


Nein ich verpasse nix.....

weil selbst in der Schweiz die Leute den Rap-Scheisse wie Bushido und Co aus den Handy boxen kommen. 

Das ist einfach kein Rap der Text ist Scheisse, das witzige ist aber Teilweise reimt sich das zeug nicht mal...

Und wenn ich höre xzibit ist nicht der beste... sry ich weiss er ist nicht der beste, der beste ist Eminem. Xzibit Rap besser als jeder Deutsche Raper den es gibt, deutsch Rap ist Mischung aus Scheisse und Poser. 

Fazit

Deutscher Rap 99% Bullshit


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

ja was ist denn dann bitte für cih ein Qualitätsmerkmal?

bitte ich wills endlcih wissen wie du qualität definierst (ich mein das jetzt ernst ich wills jetzt wirklich wissen vll versteh ich das dnn ja !)
ernsthaft!


----------



## Pente (19. Januar 2010)

Künstlerische Freiheit in allen Ehren. Alles hat irgendwo seine Grenze. Derartige Texte/Videos haben auf buffed.de absolut nichts zu suchen! Ich mach hier mal zu und werde einige Postings / Videos entfernen!


----------

